# Lowrance HDS-5 vs Garmin 541s



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I have just picked up a 22' Robalo walkaround cabin boat and am looking to add one of the all-in one gps/ff/chartplotter units. My good friend has a garmin 540s and likes it alot. I have also read good things about the lowrance units. So im kind of stuck on which to get..... Academy sporting goods has the lowrance on sale at 499 so that price helps me some but just wanted to see you guys opinions and experiences.
Any help would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## shawnpatroni (Jan 22, 2010)

I own the lower end lowerance mark-5 elite series(about $550). It works great up the 200ft. range after that its not to detailed. Now the internal gps is great but make sure if you do get the lowerance check and make sure you do not have the same transducer as the one on the mark-5 elite series cuz you'll have a 250ft. range.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

If you get the lowrance unit , I would get the airmar P 66 transducer
the HDS generation II is alot faster than the Generation I for your plotter, the screens reload faster and the functions work faster.

I currently have a Lowrance HDS 7 that is used as a chart plotter and a sounder, at first I really struggled with learning curve, but it finally soaked in.

foe me the Garmin 546 was easier to learn to use, but i think the sounder on the HDS is suppose to be better.

for my eyes, both the HDS 5 and the Garmin 541 are way too small for split screen use

on the Garmin, I would consider getting the Blue Chart and on the Lowrance the Insight charts

both show better chart details



I had the Garmin 546 with the airmar p 66 and it was a great plotter, but I did not have the sounder. I had a furuno 620 that was a really good sounder


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nat said:


> I had the Garmin 546 with the airmar p 66 and it was a great plotter, but I did not have the sounder. I had a furuno 620 that was a really good sounder


I thought the P66 was the transducer for the sounder? Why did you have the P66 on a device with no sounder? Im confused. 

But on another note, did you find the greatest advantage of the P66 when you were in water greater than 200'? With the 50khz mode? I have the larger transducer that Garmin makes for my 541s, but didnt know if it was worth it to invest in the P66 if i do not plan on fishing in waters greater than 200'. Thanks for any insight.

Matt


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Guess I got a little twisted up on the details

I had a garmin 546 plotter and a seperate furuno 620 with airmar P 66 ducer for a sounder on my old boat
I considered both to be very good units

I now have a Lowrance HDS 7 with a Lowrance transducer

I would not get a Lowrance transducer again. The P 66 is a better transducer


----------

